# 3 State 3 Mountain Challenge, May 1,2010



## BCR#1

The 23rd. Annual 3 State 3 Mountain Challenge................................

The Chattanooga Bicycle Club and Outdoor Chattanooga present the 23rd. edition of the 3 state 3 mountain challenge. It is one of the Southeast's most scenic and challenging centuries.

The rigorus 100 mile option takes you through 3 states, (TN, ALA, GA) and over 3 mountains, (Suck Creek, Sand, Lookout). The moderate 62 mile option spans 2 states, (TN, GA) and 1 mountain.

The ride is limited to 2500 riders. Proceeds from this event benefit local volunteer organizations and bicycle-related needs in the area. Event site: www.3state3mountainchallenge.com

Bill


----------



## ronnoX

If any of you are on the fence, this is a class event. Not sure if I will get to go this year but I sure hope to.


----------



## Andy69

I'm trying to decide between that, the Cheaha Challenge, and the Jasper Disaster. I;d like to do all three but I usually like to wait until September to die on a bike ride


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Changes?*

It's been four or five years since we rode the event. I am assuming similar route and similar support. Any significant changes?


----------



## BCR#1

Keeping up with Junior said:


> It's been four or five years since we rode the event. I am assuming similar route and similar support. Any significant changes?


I wasn't a member of the bike club back then but if you started at Finley Stadium then everything should be the same. This will be my third year driving a SAG vehicle.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## doah

Hi Bill, I'm registered and have my hotel booked. Myself and about 5 others will be driving up from the New Orleans La area. This will the first time for any of us to do the ride... although we do several century's a year.
Looking forward to the ride and have been training on local overpasses here inpreperation... It's south Louisiana after all.


----------



## indysteel

Girchy and I went down there last year but opted not to ride because of the heavy rain. If I remember correctly from the cue sheets, though, it looks like they're now providing the option to bypass the worst part of the last climb or maybe the entire climb. Since we didn't actually ride, my memory is fuzzy. In any event, it looked like a nice option for those who want to do the century but might struggle with the steep grade near the end of the climb.


----------



## BCR#1

doah said:


> Hi Bill, I'm registered and have my hotel booked. Myself and about 5 others will be driving up from the New Orleans La area. This will the first time for any of us to do the ride... although we do several century's a year.
> Looking forward to the ride and have been training on local overpasses here inpreperation... It's south Louisiana after all.


Welcome doah, I hope your group has a great ride. I will be driving a silver Ford F-150 Ext. Cab pick-up truck with support vehicle sign magnets on the doors and tailgate.

Bill


----------



## BCR#1

indysteel said:


> Girchy and I went down there last year but opted not to ride because of the heavy rain. If I remember correctly from the cue sheets, though, it looks like they're now providing the option to bypass the worst part of the last climb or maybe the entire climb. Since we didn't actually ride, my memory is fuzzy. In any event, it looked like a nice option for those who want to do the century but might struggle with the steep grade near the end of the climb.


The bypass option will be offered again this year for people who feel they don't have what it takes to make the last mountain climb but still want to ride a whole century. This option is not advertised but is on the cue sheet you will receive at packet pick-up on Friday night/ Saturday morning.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## BCR#1

I thought I would post an update. As of last week, 933 riders had signed up so far. The BIG news is that Litespeed Bicycles, home based in Ooltewah, a burb of Chattanooga, is giving away a brand new Archon carbon rode bike frame to one lucky rider this year. 

If you are registered for the ride, you are eligible to win the frame in your size, it's that simple.

Bill


----------



## doah

Thanks Bill. Do you want my frame size now so they can have it ready for me while I'm there? 

I'm looking forward to the ride and hoping for great weather.

Total side question... Is there a good restaurant in the Chattanooga area that you (or someone else) can recommend for my group on Friday night? I always try to find the "local favorite" place when I'm in a town. I used to travel for a living and hated eating at the usual "olive garden" type chains. We are looking for a place where we can meet up and fill up (there may be as many as 10 or so of us).


----------



## CyreneSong

Several Lounge moreons will be at the ride. I'll be the fat, slow one in the seafoam green Lounge kit doing the metric. Say hello as you blow by, whydontcha?

doah, the area we stayed in was PACKED, so getting a seat anywhere (much less ten seats) was a chore. Our group of 10 or so ended up at Taco Mac. Decent food, GREAT beer selection, but it's a chain so probably not what you're looking for. 

There was a really good Thai place (Thai Smile, maybe?) we ate at the night before. Totally deserted and the food was great, though probably not the greatest idea before a big ride.


----------



## BCR#1

doah said:


> Thanks Bill. Do you want my frame size now so they can have it ready for me while I'm there?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the ride and hoping for great weather.
> 
> Total side question... Is there a good restaurant in the Chattanooga area that you (or someone else) can recommend for my group on Friday night? I always try to find the "local favorite" place when I'm in a town. I used to travel for a living and hated eating at the usual "olive garden" type chains. We are looking for a place where we can meet up and fill up (there may be as many as 10 or so of us).


If you win the frame, I'll help load it in your vehicle for you. As far as a good restaurant try the Big River Grille if your hotel is downtown. You should be able to walk to it as parking would be a *****. They take reservations. http://www.bigrivergrille.com/?pg=location&sub=loc&location_id=21

If you have any more ????????????, just ask.

Bill


----------



## BCR#1

Another update: The event coordinator has informed me that the bypass option WILL NOT be
on the cue sheet as I was told earlier and WILL NOT be supported. I hope this will clear up any confusion as to what the route will look like.

Bill


----------



## cdhbrad

doah: This will be my third year doing this ride and, unfortunately, its rained during the early parts of the ride both past years. Bring your rain gear and, like me, pray to the Sunshine Gods for good weather. Besides that, it is one of the best rides you will ever do. Hats off to the Club for all the work they do putting it on. 

I'm from FL, so probably don't have any more chances than your group from LA to train for climbing. Just come in good shape and you'll do fine. I was getting over a really bad cold last year when the ride came up so wasn't 100% and had to walk the last bit of Buckhalter Gap (I had plenty of company), but it was otherwise a great ride.


----------



## doah

cdhbrad, I'm looking forward to the ride. I aint to proud to walk.


----------



## tconrady

cdhbrad said:


> and had to walk the last bit of Buckhalter Gap (I had plenty of company), but it was otherwise a great ride.


I really hope whoever was there with the car stereo blasting is there again. I didn't walk but stopped a few times on it. Somehow hearing the Red Hot Chili Peppers covering "Higher Ground" from that car was both fitting and inspiring.

Oh yeah, and hold the rain this year please!


----------



## BCR#1

Ok people, the forecast is calling for a 30% chance of T-storms for Sat. so if you are sitting on the fence and thinking about riding, we are allowing walk up registrations Fri. night and before the ride on Sat. morning. We go off at 7:30 AM sharp.

Bill


----------



## doah

Rain, shine, snow, sleet, or airlift med-e-vac out.... I'm committed to at least doing the 60.


----------



## tellico climber

BCR#1 said:


> Ok people, the forecast is calling for a 30% chance of T-storms for Sat. so if you are sitting on the fence and thinking about riding, we are allowing walk up registrations Fri. night and before the ride on Sat. morning. We go off at 7:30 AM sharp.
> 
> Bill



So am I safe waiting a couple more days to register? I just want to watch the weather a couple more days to see if we are having another deluge like last year. I really want to do the ride again this year but I just about froze last year during the deluge early in the ride. 

Thanks for the information and let hope for good weather Saturday morning


----------



## BCR#1

tellico climber said:


> So am I safe waiting a couple more days to register? I just want to watch the weather a couple more days to see if we are having another deluge like last year. I really want to do the ride again this year but I just about froze last year during the deluge early in the ride.
> 
> Thanks for the information and let hope for good weather Saturday morning


Yes climber, you can sign up at the stadium Fri. night or Sat. morning before the ride.

Bill


----------



## BCR#1

I have a correction to make, walk up registration will only be this Friday from 3-9 PM at the stadium.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## tellico climber

BCR#1 said:


> I have a correction to make, walk up registration will only be this Friday from 3-9 PM at the stadium.
> 
> HTH,
> Bill



Thanks for the information. I think I will go ahead and register, it looks like the rain will probably wait until late Saturday to start and even if it doesnt it is going to be warmer than last year.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles

I'm driving from Florida to do this so hope the rain holds off till Sunday. According to Accuweather it's going to be cloudy sat. but not rain till Sat. night/Sunday morning. I was hoping to do some Mtn biking Sunday but doesn't look like that is going to happen now.


----------



## stinkydub

*After last year...*

I'll be the one w fenders (on a Salsa Casseroll) this year


----------



## BCR#1

doah said:


> Rain, shine, snow, sleet, or airlift med-e-vac out.... I'm committed to at least doing the 60.


No med-e-vac for doah, we talked after the ride and he looked in fine shape. He didn't sound cajun to me and I was jealous of all that hair, it must be nice to be young.

I never saw any lounge riders either as I didn't know what their jerseys looked like.

I want to personally thank all the riders who did our ride yesterday, you guys rock and I hope you consider riding with us next year.

Live long and ride hard.

Bill


----------



## tconrady

BCR#1 said:


> I never saw any lounge riders either as I didn't know what their jerseys looked like.


I was looking for you during/after the ride to just come by and say "hey". I saw your truck before the ride parked out front by the stadium but it was unmanned at the time. I know our crew will definitely be back next year. We set out to do the century but bailed and did the metric. I had the legs but what I didn't have was my allergy medicine before I left the house. That and the radar looked ugly on my blackberry before the metric turnoff. I checked it 20 minutes later and all the crap on the radar moved way north. Oh well, there's next year! I was really looking forward to tackling Burkhalter with my different gearing this year. 

Here are some pics I posted in the lounge from yesterday.











One of our Lounge moreons - Lawn_Dart











Tcon minus the razor











Top of Suck Creek































My new favorite road!!! 





















Mmmmm...post ride refreshments!


----------



## stinkydub

*Fenders ward of rain...*

I hope all ya'll who completed 3S3M appreciate that I rode the full c with fenders to keep the rain away. I knew if I showed up and rode with fenders that in turn it would not rain. My little contribution to a dry ride :thumbsup: 
One of you recognized my ride going up Suck Creek - can't remember your name but nice to meet you.
Stinky


----------



## doah

Well, I'm back in south Louisiana and flat land. I had an incredible time. I learned that attacking suck creek and trying to stay above 11mph to finish it faster was not exactly a smart thing. At about mile 2 I had to pause, re-evaluate and wait for the nausea to pass.
Lesson learned I continued, much slower, and didn't have any issues for the rest of the ride.

Bill, it was great meeting you. i noticed the sticker on your truck that is the same as your avatar here and just new it had to be you.
My compliments to you and everyone involved in crewing the ride. I do a lot of organized rides and you guys are second to none.
We had 9 people in our group and after the experience I'm expected that to more then double for next year.
Again, thanks to everyone here for the advice.


----------



## tconrady

Ok, most importantly.....

Who won the frame???


----------



## doah

tconrady said:


> Ok, most importantly.....
> 
> Who won the frame???


Not me. :mad2:


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Fending off rain*



stinkydub said:


> I knew if I showed up and rode with fenders that in turn it would not rain.


Well my wife and I both had our fenders on and I carried *two* rain coats and wore my clear glasses.

Great ride. Forgot how much that last little climb kicked up. Ouch!


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles

stinkydub said:


> I hope all ya'll who completed 3S3M appreciate that I rode the full c with fenders to keep the rain away. I knew if I showed up and rode with fenders that in turn it would not rain. My little contribution to a dry ride :thumbsup:
> One of you recognized my ride going up Suck Creek - can't remember your name but nice to meet you.
> Stinky


That was me that recognized the bike going up Suck Creek. Thanks for using the fenders, it stayed dry all weekend so I could even go mountain biking the next day at Raccoon mtn.


----------



## BCR#1

tcon & doah, I'm glad you guys has a good ride/time in chattaboogie and hope you come back to ride next year. I can almost guarantee the food next year won't be krystal's again.
they bombed big time on the on line survey we have after the ride every year.

Live to ride, ride to live.

Bill


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles

I understand Krystal's is headquartered there but the last thing I wanted after that ride was greasy fries and hamburgers. They were nice though and well organized so no fault of Krystal's, just bad food.

My group will be back for sure next year.


----------



## stinkydub

*Chattanooga Rocks*

Mount Dora - my pleasure and thanks for the reminder. Glad you were able to get a lot of riding in especially if you drove all the way from FL.

Bill
I filled out the survey - great event! My second year and i actually enjoyed last year once i got past the hypothermia around mile 50. Didn't even touch Krystal but did enjoy the beers. Chat has great hospitality and a nice feel. Ate at Niko's Friday night and it was quite good. Thanks to you and all ya'll for your efforts!

See ya'll next year.

Stinky


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Krystal Klear*

I enjoyed the Krystal's after the ride. Not looking to eat a meal, just a quick snack until dinner. I found it kind of nice to have something a little decadent after eating gels and swilling energy drink all day. We did split our bag among three people as I was not going to eat that much greasy food. 

I really enjoyed the beer!


----------



## cdhbrad

Krystal: I must have been so hungry after the ride, I didn't even notice the greasy food and I don't eat burgers and fries, except on rare occasions. Held me over until Dinner downtown on Sat. night. I did enjoy the beer choices though, much better than the Miller Lite in the past. Pizza from 2009 and Beer from 2010 would be perfect. 

This was my third year at the 3S3M and I like it better every year, especially since it didn't rain on us. First time I had ridden Suck Mt. on dry roads and it was a lot of fun. Chatt Bike Club does an outstanding job on the ride and I tell all my riding friends here in SW Florida that they need to come up and do the ride with me next year. Had one join me this time, though two who had done it before had conflicts. Hoping for a group of 5-6 next year.


----------

